# Does something happen with the site at this time each night?



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Right around midnight EST, TAM gets really slow, and times out a few times. I don't know how long it's been going on, but I noticed it a few nights ago, and it's happened each night since, including tonight. 

It took forever for a post to appear on the thread, and when it did, my sig reverted to what it was a few days ago. I saw another poster just mentioned that navigating TAM was very slow during this same period of time.

Do you guys run some kind of back-up at midnight EST?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I've noticed this too at 9pm pdt


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I've noticed it happening for awhile Angel.Also,a lot of times I go to like a post and it doesn't take or I get informed an error has occurred.Truth is I find the site slowing down a lot at various times,though not as bad as around midnight.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I was beginning to think I was nuts, since nobody was responding!


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

No mine has been doing the same as well=(

I do not know what is up and it is aggravating having to go reset my sig.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up guys. I will follow up with our tech team and get back to you.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I think tonight was the first night that I haven't had the site hang up from 10:02-10:05 p.m. (Mountain time). I did get logged out twice during that time, though. I was able to log right back in.


----------

